# NF Giveaway's Thread V15



## Azeruth (Aug 1, 2015)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V15*

Rules​1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. Don't spam the thread. If you want something specific go to a shop or ask for it in the .

3. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted. 

4. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it. 

5. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post. 

6. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

7. Don't spam. 

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*







A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple.  


Have fun and happy shopping 

Link to old thread​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Aug 1, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Ben you a hoe.



perfect 

@Bluntlyyy the 1&2 avy are the same guy


----------



## kyochi (Aug 1, 2015)

resize


----------



## Impact (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow I was actually thinking of getting that ava

But eh.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 1, 2015)

suga said:


> resize



Here you go bby girl


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Blαck (Aug 3, 2015)

*~*
​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2015)

mine


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2015)

​*
rep/cred ​*


----------



## Impact (Aug 3, 2015)

Taking,  lemme get a resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking,  lemme get a resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Evolution (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Arcuya (Aug 3, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



mine                             .


----------



## Evolution (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Aug 3, 2015)

Resize pls.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

taking                             .


----------



## Blunt (Aug 3, 2015)

takin


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2015)

Romanticide said:


>



ooooh taking these too


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 3, 2015)

​rep/cred​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 3, 2015)

>



le resize  damn that batman ava gives me chills post moar mayn


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> ​



Mine                 .


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 4, 2015)

suga said:


> le resize  damn that batman ava gives me chills post moar mayn





i gotchu


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Aug 5, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Resize pls.


 



starr said:


> taking                             .


----------



## NW (Aug 5, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Evolution (Aug 5, 2015)

Zeref Dragneel said:


> resize please


----------



## Evolution (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Satsuki (Aug 5, 2015)

stock


----------



## kyochi (Aug 5, 2015)

taking dis home-E


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

stock purisu


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2015)

​*rep/cred if taking*​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 6, 2015)

>



mine also


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 6, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders  pls


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders  pls


----------



## Impact (Aug 6, 2015)

Danke,  24'd


----------



## Elias (Aug 6, 2015)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Aug 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 6, 2015)

Ayyyyyye  resize


----------



## Santí (Aug 6, 2015)

Resize, my Romanian prince.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 6, 2015)

i ruv u


----------



## Blunt (Aug 6, 2015)

tsakin


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> Ayyyyyye  resize


----------



## santanico (Aug 6, 2015)

tg dump
​


----------



## Evolution (Aug 6, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> stock






suga said:


> taking dis home-E






GIORNO said:


> stock purisu



*Spoiler*: __ 









Sant? said:


> Resize, my Romanian prince.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 6, 2015)

ooh jes


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​



sauce for this?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 7, 2015)

*~*
​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2015)

BORUTO SPECIAL - REP/CRED​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 7, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> sauce for this?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 7, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Aug 7, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> ​


Mine


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2015)

REP/CRED​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 8, 2015)

taking resize please 


and yeah i'm aware i owe you a rep for the last avies  but maynnn


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

suga said:


> taking resize please
> 
> 
> and yeah i'm aware i owe you a rep for the last avies  but maynnn


----------



## Elias (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks               .


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 8, 2015)

Yup,                 thanks.


----------



## Veggie (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> ​



I'll take these


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Aug 8, 2015)

taking


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 8, 2015)

Giorno said:


> ​



Taking thanks! Need to spread, will rep soon.


----------



## Psychic (Aug 10, 2015)

Giorno said:


> ​



Taking and repped.


----------



## santanico (Aug 10, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 10, 2015)

starr said:


> resize pls



hai hai


----------



## Ruse (Aug 10, 2015)

mine


----------



## Psychic (Aug 10, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Taking and repped.



@Giorno, Can you resize mine's too.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2015)

*~*
​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> ​



Taking Bruno.

Stock too purisu.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 12, 2015)

takin


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 12, 2015)

​


----------



## Katou (Aug 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​




Taking ~ ♥


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> Taking Bruno.
> 
> Stock too purisu.



Which one is that again?


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 12, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Which one is that again?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks

@Giorno


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Aug 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



 taking.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh hey, taking. Resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 13, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Oh hey, taking. Resize?


----------



## Kusa (Aug 13, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Vasco (Aug 13, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



resize pls


----------



## Blαck (Aug 13, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize pls


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you very much. Repping. :3


----------



## kyochi (Aug 14, 2015)

resize plsssss


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

suga said:


> resize plsssss


----------



## Vasco (Aug 14, 2015)

ya missed me giorno


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

Vasco said:


> ya missed me giorno


----------



## Evolution (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 14, 2015)

Taking. Thank you <3


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2015)

>



Resize, por favor.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Aug 14, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Need to spread.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 15, 2015)

Taking. Resize? :3


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 15, 2015)

Where is this from?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2015)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Where is this from?



League of Legends if i'm correct.


----------



## Santí (Aug 15, 2015)

That is Ahri from the PC MOBA "League of Legends".


----------



## Stelios (Aug 15, 2015)

Witcher Avatars GiveAway :


lazy to resize and relink so whoever wants just pick.


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2015)

also, gimme dis  


so how many reps do i owe u now


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 15, 2015)

suga said:


> also, gimme dis
> 
> 
> so how many reps do i owe u now






iunno, but quite a few


----------



## kyochi (Aug 15, 2015)

bish i only owe you like 3! 


EDIT: 2


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 15, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​


*wets    self*


----------



## Psychic (Aug 16, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



resize plz


----------



## Evolution (Aug 16, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Resize, por favor.


 


Zaxxon said:


> Taking. Resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 16, 2015)

Ah, thank you very much. Repping. :3


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2015)

rep/cred, please actually use it if you claim it, and for longer than a day.​


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2015)

rep/cred, please actually use it if you claim it, and for longer than a day.​


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2015)

​ 
​


----------



## Billie (Aug 17, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Thanks       ~


----------



## Elias (Aug 17, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Thanks          .


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 17, 2015)

;  ; 

Taking these.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 17, 2015)

what are all these avas from


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 17, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> what are all these avas from



The fallout series iirc?


----------



## Psychic (Aug 17, 2015)

Can you resize pls?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Can you resize pls?


kitsune already took the first one


----------



## Psychic (Aug 17, 2015)

Ok fine, but I've been waiting for the resize on the bottom one in like forever.


----------



## Impact (Aug 17, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Ok fine, but I've been waiting for the resize on the bottom one in like forever.



Hate to break to you, but I'm pretty sure it's because he has you on SI

You're better off going to the GR thread after you claim something from him.


----------



## Blunt (Aug 17, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Ok fine, but I've been waiting for the resize on the bottom one in like forever.


Then send him a vm. He's not chained to the thread.


----------



## Vasco (Aug 18, 2015)

Joo said:


> ​



taking these


----------



## Psychic (Aug 18, 2015)

Impact said:


> Hate to break to you, but I'm pretty sure it's because he has you on SI
> 
> You're better off going to the GR thread after you claim something from him.



Are you serious? I don't even know who he is. Like I always rep for an avy, I don't understand all the hate.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

Psychic said:


> Can you resize pls?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 18, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 18, 2015)

arigatou


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2015)

Resize  pls


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 18, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize  pls


----------



## Impact (Aug 18, 2015)

24'd


----------



## Blunt (Aug 18, 2015)

taking


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Aphelion (Aug 19, 2015)

Taking, also stock please.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 19, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​




Taking, thank you.<3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 19, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 19, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh wow, thank you. Repping.


----------



## NW (Aug 19, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​


Rezise please 

Anybody have any idea who this is?


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 19, 2015)

Resize pls.


----------



## Impact (Aug 19, 2015)

Really Starr


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2015)

sorry, realized I messed up


----------



## santanico (Aug 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls.


----------



## Impact (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks,  24'd  atm


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 20, 2015)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 20, 2015)

Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## GIORNO (Aug 20, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize? :3


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Zeref Dragneel said:


> Rezise please
> 
> Anybody have any idea who this is?


----------



## santanico (Aug 20, 2015)

mine mine mucchan mine


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Bannai said:


> resize please


----------



## Araragi (Aug 20, 2015)

taking


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you very much. Will spread to rep again.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 20, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​


They're magnificent. How do you do it? I feel so useless/inferior when I see your avys...


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 20, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize with dotted borders?


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 20, 2015)

taking


----------



## Impact (Aug 20, 2015)

24'd 

Will rep tomorrow


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 21, 2015)

Bannai said:


> resize please


----------



## Elias (Aug 21, 2015)

Taking       .


----------



## kyochi (Aug 21, 2015)

>



taking thanksss 



edit: gotta spread


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2015)

*~*

​


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 21, 2015)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Impact (Aug 21, 2015)

Resize


----------



## Imagine (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah boi


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Aug 21, 2015)

Resize


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Aug 21, 2015)

sankyuuu


Impact said:


> Resize



fuck youuu


----------



## Blαck (Aug 21, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize





Imagine said:


> Yeah boi


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2015)

my bb Kougami? taking ~


----------



## Araragi (Aug 22, 2015)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> *~*
> ​



stock  and who is it      ?


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2015)

You snooze you lose Chrollo   

Thanks Black and Dev 24'd


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Aug 22, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 22, 2015)

Impact said:


> Mine resize pls


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> ​



This one pls. Resize?


----------



## Evolution (Aug 22, 2015)

Aphelion said:


> Taking, also stock please.


----------



## Ftg07 (Aug 22, 2015)

kelsey said:


> This one pls. Resize?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 22, 2015)

Sankyuu


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 22, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks,  24'd


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 22, 2015)

Taking, thanks. <3


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 23, 2015)

*~ Rep if taken ~*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Aug 23, 2015)

>



         .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 23, 2015)

rep/cred​


----------



## kyochi (Aug 23, 2015)

>



kawaii  taking 


EDIT: gotta spread


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Aug 24, 2015)

Resize


----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2015)

resize


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​






Danke


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Resize







suga said:


> resize







Imagine said:


> Danke



Iunno if you wanted a resize, but here:


----------



## Imagine (Aug 24, 2015)

I don't need your bloody handouts


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Cool, taking~


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 24, 2015)

Taking, resize?


Taking, resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize?
> 
> 
> 
> Taking, resize?


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 24, 2015)

As always, I thank you kindly. Repping.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 24, 2015)

Zaxxon said:


> Taking, resize?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 24, 2015)

kelsey said:


>



And I thank you as well. Repping.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Aug 24, 2015)

^ what's that movie's name again?


----------



## Elias (Aug 24, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Kawaru and Shinji pls. Also resize since no more big avy.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 24, 2015)

Eli said:


> Kawaru and Shinji pls. Also resize since no more big avy.





who needs to get btfo'd to get you your rights back?


----------



## dynasaur (Aug 25, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> ​


no one has taken this yet, can I get this resized thank you


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 25, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 26, 2015)

mine


----------



## santanico (Aug 26, 2015)

suga said:


> ^ what's that movie's name again?



evil dead          .


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2015)

suga said:


> ^ what's that movie's name again?



The avatars are from Ash vs Evil Dead, a STARZ miniseries that continues the series from The Evil Dead.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 26, 2015)

Dyna said:


> no one has taken this yet, can I get this resized thank you


----------



## Evolution (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Aug 26, 2015)

>



yo homes hit me up wit 3 resizes


----------



## kyochi (Aug 26, 2015)

and thanks to everyone that replied


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Aug 26, 2015)

Evolution said:


>







Taking these two. Rep +


----------



## Evolution (Aug 26, 2015)

suga said:


> yo homes hit me up wit 3 resizes


 



Sasuke Uchiha said:


> Taking these two. Rep +


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 26, 2015)

I will take this Haru hotness  resize pls!


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Aug 26, 2015)

kelsey said:


> I will take this Haru hotness  resize pls!


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 26, 2015)

kelsey said:


> I will take this Haru hotness  resize pls!


 
I like that one too.


----------



## Elias (Aug 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Oreki and mihashi. Resized too por favor. Will rep soon.


----------



## Elias (Aug 26, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​



Uwah. This mihashi one too. Pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 26, 2015)

Eli said:


> Oreki and mihashi. Resized too por favor. Will rep soon.





Eli said:


> Uwah. This mihashi one too. Pls.


----------



## trance (Aug 27, 2015)

Resize Kuriyama pls?


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you 



El Kitsune said:


> I like that one too.



Haru


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2015)

rep/cred​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 27, 2015)

taking


----------



## Firo (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 27, 2015)

taking.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Karyuu (Aug 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:


> ​





 150x200 ?


----------



## Karyuu (Aug 28, 2015)

GIORNO said:
			
		

> ​





 150x200 ?


----------



## Evolution (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Aug 28, 2015)

taking, and the stock too please


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 28, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Aug 28, 2015)

oh im takin dis


----------



## Esdese (Aug 29, 2015)

taking


----------



## Evolution (Aug 29, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> taking, and the stock too please


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Aug 30, 2015)

>



Resize pls.

Robin. 

I probably won't use these until I can have large avatar rights so I'm just hoarding for now.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Aug 30, 2015)

Taking, can I get a resize for both?


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 30, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> rep/cred​


Taking. Thank you :33


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2015)

*Boku No Hero Academia*

​
rep/cred​


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 30, 2015)

Eli said:


> Resize pls.
> 
> Robin.
> 
> I probably won't use these until I can have large avatar rights so I'm just hoarding for now.


----------



## Evolution (Aug 31, 2015)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> Taking, can I get a resize for both?


----------



## Matariki (Aug 31, 2015)

resize por favor


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2015)

Bannai said:


> resize por favor


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 31, 2015)

ares said:


> ​



got u when im not 24'd


----------



## familyparka (Aug 31, 2015)

*R*_ep it taking_ ~







​


----------



## Arcana (Aug 31, 2015)

*Profile Pics* 






no resize


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2015)

Taking, resize pls


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 31, 2015)

Arcana said:


> *Profile Pics*
> 
> 
> no resize


Taking. thank you <3


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 31, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, resize pls


----------



## Impact (Aug 31, 2015)

Danke Dev


----------



## kyochi (Aug 31, 2015)

might you have the stock to this please?


----------



## Arcana (Aug 31, 2015)

suga said:


> might you have the stock to this please?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 1, 2015)

*~*

​


----------



## Table (Sep 1, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*​



Taking this onnnneeeeee


----------



## Table (Sep 1, 2015)

Arcana said:


> *Profile Pics*
> 
> 
> no resize



I'll take Alice :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2015)

​


----------



## Esdese (Sep 1, 2015)

taking                 .


----------



## Rache (Sep 1, 2015)

Takingggggg


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 1, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



taking this smug friend


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2015)

yoink       .


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 1, 2015)

​


----------



## santanico (Sep 1, 2015)

taking and resize por favor


----------



## Blunt (Sep 1, 2015)

taking


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 2, 2015)

starr said:


> taking and resize por favor


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 2, 2015)

Some old avatars I felt like giving away. Rep and cred as always. 



​


----------



## Ruse (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine


----------



## ShadoLord (Sep 2, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> 
> ​





Taking, resize pls


----------



## Vix (Sep 2, 2015)

rep&cred​


----------



## Vix (Sep 2, 2015)

rep&cred​


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 2, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep&cred​


Can I get this resized? Thank you Haze


----------



## Blunt (Sep 2, 2015)

oh takin dis


----------



## Blαck (Sep 2, 2015)

Corazon said:


> Taking, resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Sep 2, 2015)

>



please, resize


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 2, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep&cred​



Taking summertime sadness(one with solid border). also, if not too much trouble, could I have the link for the stocks  all six?


----------



## Tapion (Sep 3, 2015)

mine


----------



## Blunt (Sep 3, 2015)

takin


----------



## Sine (Sep 3, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Hustler (Sep 3, 2015)

Random stuff out of boredom

​


----------



## Vix (Sep 3, 2015)

Dyna said:


> Can I get this resized? Thank you Haze





suga said:


> please, resize


 


Rapidus said:


> Taking summertime sadness(one with solid border). also, if not too much trouble, could I have the link for the stocks  all six?


 
Need it resized or no?



Dakota said:


> resize please


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 3, 2015)

Haze said:


> Need it resized or no?


Thanks. Those images will make perfect...research materials. 
I can't believe I forgot, but yes. A 150x200 resize please. :33


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 3, 2015)

rep/cred​


----------



## Vix (Sep 3, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Thanks. Those images will make perfect...research materials.
> I can't believe I forgot, but yes. A 150x200 resize please. :33


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 4, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> rep/cred​



What are these from?


----------



## Lust (Sep 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



taking


----------



## Vampire Princess (Sep 4, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Stock please?


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 4, 2015)

Vampire Princess said:


> Stock please?


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2015)

kelsey said:


> What are these from?



Natsume Yuujinchou


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​



I'll take the first ava

Resize to 150x200


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2015)

Impact said:


> I'll take the first ava
> 
> Resize to 150x200


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2015)

resize them


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize them





the other one was already taken


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, but can you use another image host source?

Photobucket doesn't work for me


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2015)

Impact said:


> Thanks, but can you use another image host source?
> 
> Photobucket doesn't work for me


Here's an imgur version :


----------



## Impact (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks, 24'd will rep soon


----------



## Kusa (Sep 5, 2015)

Ares said:


> the other one was already taken



yeah  now i noticed  blunts post 

thanks


----------



## Araragi (Sep 5, 2015)

taking, 24'd atm

who is it btw and can i has stock?


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 5, 2015)

Josuke said:


> taking, 24'd atm
> 
> who is it btw and can i has stock?



Apparently she's Mary from Ib .


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 5, 2015)

​


----------



## Esdese (Sep 6, 2015)

taking, thanks 

no need to resize


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2015)

Rep/Cred​


----------



## Imagine (Sep 6, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​




Sanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 6, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Impact (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## kyochi (Sep 6, 2015)

>



taking thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



stock please?


----------



## Tapion (Sep 6, 2015)

mine!


----------



## Crescent Nyx (Sep 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



I'm taking thanks and resize to 150x150 please


----------



## NW (Sep 6, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


Taking. Resize please?


----------



## Zooted (Sep 7, 2015)

Avatars


----------



## Esdese (Sep 7, 2015)

Nova said:


> Avatars



taking erza and jellal


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2015)

Taking Yukine re-size pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

Liquid said:


> Taking Yukine re-size pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 7, 2015)

​


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 7, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 7, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Impact (Sep 7, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


>



Danke


----------



## dynasaur (Sep 7, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Can I Get this one resized? thanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 7, 2015)

Dyna said:


> Can I Get this one resized? thanks


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2015)

*~*

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Elias (Sep 8, 2015)

Blαck said:


> *~*
> ​



Taking, also who is this?


----------



## Elias (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Also taking,


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2015)

Eli said:


> Taking, also who is this?



No clue, just thought it looked good


----------



## Impact (Sep 8, 2015)

Taking, resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 8, 2015)

Eli said:


> Also taking,



He's Yato from Noragami. :33


----------



## Evolution (Sep 8, 2015)

Stock for this one?


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 8, 2015)

150x200 resize please? <3


----------



## Blαck (Sep 8, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, resize pls


----------



## Blunt (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Crescent Nyx (Sep 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



 Resize to 150x150 please and thank you :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

Crescent Nyx said:


> Resize to 150x150 please and thank you :33


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 9, 2015)

Blαck said:


> ​



Yoink


----------



## Vix (Sep 9, 2015)

rep - resize(?) - cred(?)​


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 9, 2015)

Haze said:


> ​


repping when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 9, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - resize(?) - cred(?)​



Taking , thanks


----------



## Imagine (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes 

24'd atm


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 9, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 9, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> 
> ​


Taking  Thank you


----------



## Blunt (Sep 9, 2015)

taking


----------



## Veggie (Sep 9, 2015)

taking, resize please


----------



## Jagger (Sep 9, 2015)

resize, please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 9, 2015)

​


----------



## Veggie (Sep 10, 2015)

Taking, resize please.


----------



## Vix (Sep 10, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> taking, resize please


 


Jagger said:


> resize, please


----------



## Veggie (Sep 10, 2015)

Haze said:


>



Thanks a lot


----------



## Vix (Sep 10, 2015)

rep - resize(?) - cred(?)​


----------



## Vix (Sep 10, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



Taking, resize please. Thanks.


----------



## Impact (Sep 10, 2015)

>



Resize pls.


----------



## Ruse (Sep 10, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Imagine (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Veggie (Sep 10, 2015)

Taking these today, resize


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 10, 2015)

John Sheppard said:


> Rep if taking
> ​



resize please


----------



## Araragi (Sep 11, 2015)

taking 
24'd


----------



## kyochi (Sep 11, 2015)

Eli said:


> Taking, also who is this?



it's sabo, from one piece  




>



haze and ares, resize please ^^


----------



## Katou (Sep 11, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - resize(?) - cred(?)​



Resize pls


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 11, 2015)

Wallachia said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Ghost (Sep 11, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



resize please. thanks


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 11, 2015)

Haze said:


> Taking, resize please. Thanks.







Avalon said:


> resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking, resize please.







suga said:


> haze and ares, resize please ^^







ghostcrawler said:


> resize please. thanks


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 11, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2015)

takin


----------



## Vix (Sep 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls.


 


Joseph said:


> Resize pls





Imagine said:


> Yes





Vegetto said:


> Taking these today, resize


 


suga said:


> haze and ares, resize please ^^


----------



## Elias (Sep 11, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​





Yay I beat blunt for once.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 11, 2015)

i didnt want that one


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 11, 2015)

**


----------



## Kusa (Sep 12, 2015)

resize


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Sep 12, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize




How's this?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 12, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize


----------



## Veggie (Sep 12, 2015)

Haze said:


>



Thanks a lot


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 12, 2015)

Jigen said:


> How's this?




What are you two doing? 









Here Kusa:


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 13, 2015)

takin


----------



## Sine (Sep 13, 2015)

resize please


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ares said:


> What are you two doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd call it "a favor"


----------



## John Sheppard (Sep 13, 2015)

Rep if taking

​


----------



## Ruse (Sep 13, 2015)

Taking this


----------



## Araragi (Sep 13, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 13, 2015)

>



resize  please  


edit: gotta spread for you ares


----------



## Araragi (Sep 13, 2015)

suga said:


> resize  please


----------



## familyparka (Sep 14, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



Can I get this one 200x200?


----------



## familyparka (Sep 14, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 14, 2015)

familyparka said:


> ​




Beautiful. Taking, thank you. <3


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2015)

familyparka said:


> Can I get this one 200x200?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Vix (Sep 14, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



Please resize, love~ <3 Thanks!


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2015)

Haze said:


> Please resize, love~ <3 Thanks!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 14, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​



resize`pls


----------



## Araragi (Sep 14, 2015)

Vasco said:


> resize`pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 14, 2015)

​


----------



## Ruse (Sep 14, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 15, 2015)

If using/taking, please rep and cred. 





​


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 16, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Mine



Noooooo


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 16, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> Noooooo



step 1: go to tumblr and type in sasaki haise gif
step 2: find same gif and crop it yourself
step 3: ???
step 4: you made it yourself and it's therefore yours; profit.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2015)

Like this?

How come I almost never see any Bleach avys in the Giveaway? In these past 5 months I don't think I saw more than 5 Bleach avys and even that is a stretch.


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 16, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> step 1: go to tumblr and type in sasaki haise gif
> step 2: find same gif and crop it yourself
> step 3: ???
> step 4: you made it yourself and it's therefore yours; profit.



But effort and


----------



## Ruse (Sep 16, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> Noooooo



Well I'm not going to use it for a while so you can have it.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2015)

Fenrir said:


> But effort and


It's not that much effort, 1 minute and you're done.


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 16, 2015)

stop spummin the thread :mjpls





Evolution said:


> Like this?
> 
> How come I almost never see any Bleach avys in the Giveaway? In these past 5 months I don't think I saw more than 5 Bleach avys and even that is a stretch.


cause bleach is trash and rarely gets any artwork than isn't shitty manga colourings


----------



## Evolution (Sep 16, 2015)

I get that, but there is still enough artwork that can be used. Oh well...

Can I have the stock for this?


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 16, 2015)

Evolution said:


> I get that, but there is still enough artwork that can be used. Oh well...
> 
> 
> Can I have the stock for this?



it's still shit


----------



## Impact (Sep 16, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 16, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls



siryessir


----------



## Impact (Sep 16, 2015)

Ty  24'd


----------



## Vix (Sep 16, 2015)

Rep - Credit (optional) - resize?​


----------



## Vix (Sep 16, 2015)

Rep - Credit (optional) - resize?​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Sep 16, 2015)

taking


----------



## Jagger (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh crap, I had forgotten about this.

Thank you and will get you when I can


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2015)

​


----------



## Fenrir (Sep 17, 2015)

Mine 

Gold in that stock is based as well


----------



## Rapidus (Sep 17, 2015)

Haze said:


> Rep - Credit (optional) - resize?​





Haze said:


> Rep - Credit (optional) - resize?​



Are the chicks in those pictures chosen at random or do you know who they are? If the latter, then could I get the names?


----------



## Vix (Sep 17, 2015)

Rapidus said:


> Are the chicks in those pictures chosen at random or do you know who they are? If the latter, then could I get the names?



The one in your ava and majority of the avas are the same person. Rock Chae Eun, she's a model. I recently just stumbled on her and found a bunch of her photoshoots. Turns out I had been following her in instagram this whole time not know it  I thought her photoshoots were cool, so I've been using them to make avas. I'm not sure what the name of the other girl is though.


----------



## Vix (Sep 17, 2015)

In honor of the rain 

rep - cred (optional) - resize(?)​*fix'd


----------



## kyochi (Sep 17, 2015)

taking please resize 


edit: gotta spread


----------



## Vix (Sep 17, 2015)

suga said:


> taking please resize
> 
> 
> edit: gotta spread




Here you go love~

I've been bored at work, so I have a lot more free time to make avas now.
*fix'd


----------



## kyochi (Sep 17, 2015)

hurray for me-err i mean, for us


----------



## Vix (Sep 17, 2015)

suga said:


> hurray for me-err i mean, for us



Use this one, I messed up on the border of the other one


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 17, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - cred (optional) - resize(?)[/center]
> *fix'd


Taking <3 Thank u


----------



## Ruse (Sep 17, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Veggie (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Sep 17, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Elias (Sep 17, 2015)

^ who is that?


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2015)

Impact said:


> Resize pls






Eli said:


> ^ who is that?



Tsubaki from My Lie in April


----------



## Impact (Sep 17, 2015)

Gif isn't working bruh


----------



## Araragi (Sep 17, 2015)

my bad forgot about filesize limit for a sec 


this should work


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Hustler (Sep 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Sine (Sep 18, 2015)

taking **


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 18, 2015)

Taking. Thanks.


----------



## Vix (Sep 18, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Resize pls


----------



## Vix (Sep 18, 2015)

Taking


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2015)

Haze said:


>


taking

resize pls, no border


----------



## Jagger (Sep 18, 2015)

Haze said:


> ​*fix'd


Original gif?


----------



## Impact (Sep 18, 2015)

>Implying you can improve the version you're wearing 

Which btw I only said you can wear only once


----------



## Vix (Sep 18, 2015)

Gina said:


> resize pls, no border


 


Jagger said:


> Original gif?


----------



## A Optimistic (Sep 18, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - cred (optional) - resize(?)​*fix'd



taking

pls resize


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 18, 2015)

yoinkerooni

edit: wrong image, fixed now


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 18, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 18, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 18, 2015)

suga said:


> resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Sep 18, 2015)

so many versions


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 18, 2015)

​


----------



## kyochi (Sep 18, 2015)

TAKINH YTHIS also  resize resize


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 18, 2015)

suga said:


> TAKINH YTHIS also  resize resize


----------



## Veggie (Sep 19, 2015)

Haze said:


> Taking





I sorry for the wait, but just now got on my PS.


----------



## NW (Sep 19, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


Resize please?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 19, 2015)

Where is she from?


----------



## Shinobu (Sep 19, 2015)

Evolution said:


> Where is she from?




That's Tama from _Selector Spread WIXOSS_.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 20, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



TAKING 

resize? (also gotta spread <3)


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> TAKING
> 
> resize? (also gotta spread <3)


----------



## Kusa (Sep 20, 2015)

resize


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 20, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> resize


----------



## Kusa (Sep 20, 2015)

have to spread

will rep later


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2015)

I know this is a giveaway section but if you want people to take your avas, then you might as well make  150 x 200 versions to avoid "please resize" kind of comments. 

Just something I observed


----------



## Elias (Sep 20, 2015)

Taking


----------



## kyochi (Sep 20, 2015)

basically vino, no


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 21, 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2015)

*FINAL FANTASY - Cloud and Lightning*

REP/CRED​​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2015)

​


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 21, 2015)

*Drakengard 3 / DRAG-ON DRAGOON 3 - Zero*

REP/CRED​


----------



## Vix (Sep 21, 2015)

Vino said:


> I know this is a giveaway section but if you want people to take your avas, then you might as well make  150 x 200 versions to avoid "please resize" kind of comments.
> 
> Just something I observed


Shaddup  175x250 looks great tbh, that's why I'd rather post them. I make 2 sets of avas anyway, and those who know tend to use PS are able to resize by themselves.



Avalon said:


> taking
> 
> pls resize


You're banned and someone else resized it but here's a reply anyway --



Romanticide said:


> REP/CRED​​


Taking!


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking 

Resize please


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 21, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



mfw I requested an Avy of this stock in your shop days ago


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

Send me the Stock Ham


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking
> 
> Resize please





Since Ham requested the image of Quiet in my shop I removed it from my giveaways, sorry about that.



HamSloth said:


> mfw I requested an Avy of this stock in your shop days ago



Oh I'm sorry, I'll do the other two requests and then resize this one for you in my shop.

I didn't open the image in the request so I didn't know.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

Fuckin Ham 

Anyway thanks for the Hana ava


----------



## Hamtaro (Sep 21, 2015)

Find your own Quiet stocks, Veggie!


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 21, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*








​


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 21, 2015)

mine-desu


----------



## Veggie (Sep 21, 2015)

resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Sep 21, 2015)

>



taking thank you very much


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 21, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> resize pls


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 21, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking, thanks!! <3


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Sablés (Sep 23, 2015)

resize -pls


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 23, 2015)

Taking, thanks!


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

Liquid said:


> resize -pls


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

​


----------



## Elias (Sep 23, 2015)

Cute. Taking.


----------



## Santí (Sep 23, 2015)

Taking. Resize pls


----------



## Araragi (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Veggie (Sep 23, 2015)

Resize


----------



## Arcuya (Sep 23, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Resize


----------



## Ruse (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 23, 2015)

hobosemenreceptacle said:


> Taking. Resize pls


----------



## Gin (Sep 23, 2015)

taking


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 23, 2015)

**


----------



## Tapion (Sep 23, 2015)

Mine!


----------



## Impact (Sep 23, 2015)

Taking, resize pls.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, resize pls.






IDK if this is one of mine but I remember making an avi like that one.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 25, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



you've found my weakness
you know what you're doing Ares
i see it 

resize pls


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 25, 2015)

Magician said:


> ​


                  .


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 25, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> you've found my weakness
> you know what you're doing Ares
> i see it
> 
> resize pls






He's cute.  !


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## Elias (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## familyparka (Sep 26, 2015)

150x200 please


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2015)

familyparka said:


> 150x200 please


----------



## familyparka (Sep 26, 2015)

tyvm


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 26, 2015)

Awesome, taking!


----------



## kyochi (Sep 26, 2015)

>



resize plessss


----------



## Araragi (Sep 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Sep 26, 2015)

suga said:


> resize plessss


----------



## Vix (Sep 27, 2015)

Josuke said:


> ​


miiiines!


----------



## Veggie (Sep 27, 2015)

I'll take these.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 27, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> ​





Tsubomii said:


> ​



i repped several wrong posts because i got ahead of myself

but you were repped, and that's what matters


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 27, 2015)

​


----------



## Sunako (Sep 28, 2015)

yaaaaaaaaassss resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 28, 2015)

Sunako said:


> yaaaaaaaaassss resize please


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 28, 2015)

*~Rep if taking~*


​


----------



## Veggie (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Impact (Sep 28, 2015)

Resize pls


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 28, 2015)

^


----------



## Impact (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks  24'd


----------



## Oceania (Sep 28, 2015)

resize please? :33


----------



## Eki (Sep 28, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> ​


Ill be taking


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Sep 28, 2015)

Josuke said:


>



want ^ can i have?


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 28, 2015)

Tsubomii said:


> *~Rep if taking~*
> 
> ​



must spread

remind me 

shit memory 2 stronk


----------



## Meia (Sep 29, 2015)

Ty 
.


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 29, 2015)

​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 29, 2015)

wuts dis

taking dis


----------



## Elias (Sep 29, 2015)

Taking!


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 30, 2015)

Oceania said:


> resize please? :33


----------



## GIORNO (Sep 30, 2015)

Blunt said:


> wuts dis



I have no clue.


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll take this one.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 1, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking. Thanks!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 1, 2015)

Rep/Cred​


----------



## Lance (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Jimin (Oct 2, 2015)

I want this one.


----------



## Yoona (Oct 2, 2015)

Romanticide said:


> Rep/Cred​



Taking the first Ronda Rousey one.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 2, 2015)

​


----------



## Shingy (Oct 3, 2015)

Ares said:


> .



dev can you resize this one


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

​


----------



## Araragi (Oct 3, 2015)

mine


----------



## Imagine (Oct 3, 2015)

Dis is mine


----------



## Ruse (Oct 3, 2015)

Mine


----------



## Ruse (Oct 3, 2015)

Fuck you


----------



## Sablés (Oct 3, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​



ay


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

rep me ^ (use bro)


Imagine said:


> Dis is mine






Joseph said:


> Mine





Liquid said:


> ay


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2015)

Taking, resize pls


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 3, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking, resize pls


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



ARESSSSS  resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 3, 2015)

Kelsey said:


> ARESSSSS  resize pls


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2015)

Ares said:


>



i'm like a moth to a flame for this shit, thanks


----------



## Elias (Oct 3, 2015)

Taking.


----------



## Impact (Oct 3, 2015)

Ul said:


>


----------



## kyochi (Oct 4, 2015)

u said:
			
		

>



are u forreal no one took these are u forrreeeallll 

resize please 




and lowkey stealing this one bc why not 

well publicly, idgaf


----------



## Kurou (Oct 4, 2015)

taking


----------



## trance (Oct 5, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## Arcuya (Oct 5, 2015)

suga said:


> are u forreal no one took these are u forrreeeallll
> 
> resize please
> 
> ...


 


trance said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## trance (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## Slacker (Oct 6, 2015)

Ul said:


> ​



Can you resize this?


----------



## santanico (Oct 6, 2015)

been more than 48 hours, taking


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 6, 2015)

​


----------



## Impact (Oct 6, 2015)

^resize killua for me pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 6, 2015)

Impact said:


> ^resize killua for me pls


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 7, 2015)

Taking :33


----------



## Elias (Oct 7, 2015)

Taking. 

Also damn it. I wanted that killua.


----------



## kyochi (Oct 7, 2015)

>



ares kun resize


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 7, 2015)

suga said:


> ares kun resize


----------



## Vix (Oct 7, 2015)

rep - credit is optional


----------



## Impact (Oct 7, 2015)

TY  



Eli said:


> Taking.
> 
> Also damn it. I wanted that killua.


----------



## dynasaur (Oct 7, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - credit is optional



can I have this one resized? thank you!!


----------



## Vix (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Ruse (Oct 7, 2015)

Resize this pls


----------



## Vix (Oct 7, 2015)

Joseph said:


> Resize this pls


----------



## Eki (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, more animated gifs plox


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Eki (Oct 8, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



I want


----------



## Blunt (Oct 8, 2015)

dese


----------



## trance (Oct 8, 2015)

Resize, pl0x?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 8, 2015)

trance said:


> Resize, pl0x?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

​


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

​


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Oct 10, 2015)

want ^


----------



## Hamtaro (Oct 10, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Taking Gurifisu 

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 10, 2015)

HamSloth said:


> Taking Gurifisu
> 
> Resize pls


----------



## Imagine (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Evolution (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Blunt (Oct 10, 2015)

taking these


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 10, 2015)

;  ; 

Taking these.


----------



## Veggie (Oct 10, 2015)

Taking


----------



## ShadoLord (Oct 10, 2015)

Evolution said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Taking, resize plz


----------



## Impact (Oct 10, 2015)

>


3kawii 5me 

Resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 11, 2015)

Impact said:


> 3kawii 5me
> 
> Resize pls


----------



## kyochi (Oct 11, 2015)

>



resize please  


resize my nukka  


edit: gotta spread  


dang how much i owe


----------



## Evolution (Oct 11, 2015)

Vegetto said:


> Taking





Corazon said:


> Taking, resize plz





suga said:


> resize please


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 11, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Resize please


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 11, 2015)

suga said:


> resize my nukka
> 
> 
> edit: gotta spread
> ...





iunno, i lost track


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 11, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - credit is optional


Taking, thank you.<3


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2015)

Evolution said:


>



taking, resize pls


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 12, 2015)

​


----------



## trance (Oct 12, 2015)

Gotta take Madoka. 

Resize, plox?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 13, 2015)

​


----------



## Evolution (Oct 13, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> taking, resize pls


----------



## dinosaur ninja (Oct 13, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Want ^^^ I'm greedy,,,, and resize please 150 ? 150 with dotted borders too  ....I can't help myself those are sooo cute t.t

P.S Explain me the reason why I can't take them considering they are on this thread.


----------



## Impact (Oct 13, 2015)

Resize with dotted borders pls


----------



## kyochi (Oct 13, 2015)

>



resize i am forever indebted to you like send me u paypal


----------



## Vasco (Oct 13, 2015)

resize pls m8


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 13, 2015)

suga said:


> resize i am forever indebted to you like send me u paypal



i'd have to cut so many frames from the haise one it wouldn't look very good 

lemme know if you still want it 







Vasco said:


> resize pls m8


----------



## kyochi (Oct 13, 2015)

that gif avatar didn't work on me either  




 



it's ok though, I don't think I'll take them after all, I owe you too much  doing me a favour


----------



## Psychic (Oct 14, 2015)

Haze said:


> rep - credit is optional



repped and resize pls.


----------



## Vix (Oct 14, 2015)

Psychic said:


> repped and resize pls.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2015)

Good work with all the giveaways guys 

Small request: Could you please include a 150 x 200 version as well? this might save you time from people asking you to resize.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 16, 2015)

​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 16, 2015)

Ay


----------



## Veggie (Oct 16, 2015)

Stoku



Resize


----------



## Ftg07 (Oct 16, 2015)

Imagine said:


> Ay







Vegetto said:


> Stoku
> 
> 
> 
> Resize



I made that avatar like a month ago so I have no idea


----------



## Ghost (Oct 16, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Can I have this resized, please?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm interrupting this thread to tell you that we've updated/reduced the amount of points needed for prizes: 

Bold usertitle - 5 points
Colored/moving custom usertitle - 7 points
Sparkles on your username - 9 points
Picture in custom usertitle - 12 points
Extra Big avatar (175x250) - 15 points
Extra Name Change - 18 points


----------



## Cormag (Oct 16, 2015)

Vino said:


> I'm interrupting this thread to tell you that we've updated/reduced the amount of points needed for prizes:
> 
> Bold usertitle - 5 points
> Colored/moving custom usertitle - 7 points
> ...



that's nice, honey. toss me a rep, please.


----------



## trance (Oct 16, 2015)

Resize pls?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 16, 2015)

Ghost said:


> Can I have this resized, please?







Vino said:


> I'm interrupting this thread to tell you that we've updated/reduced the amount of points needed for prizes:
> 
> Bold usertitle - 5 points
> Colored/moving custom usertitle - 7 points
> ...



This is for the Shop Workers, right? 

If so, thanks guys. 



trance said:


> Resize pls?


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Oct 16, 2015)

Can someone make a signature/gif out of this?

*Spoiler*: __ 







It doesn't have to be too fancy just make it transition back and forth between the two images.
As for size, normal sig size but for a refference about this size:

But do whatever you think looks best, will rep and credit whoever multiple times(After my 24 is over) thx a bunch in advance.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2015)

Beatrice The Endless Witch said:


> Can someone make a signature/gif out of this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


wrong thread


----------



## kyochi (Oct 16, 2015)

at least provide a link for her  


you beast


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 17, 2015)

Taking, thanks~


----------



## Dante (Oct 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​


taking this.


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 18, 2015)

​


----------



## Visa (Oct 18, 2015)

dotted border pls


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 18, 2015)

Ares said:


> ​



Resize please?


----------



## Eki (Oct 19, 2015)

I must spread


----------



## trance (Oct 19, 2015)

Taking Rika. 

Resize pls?


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 19, 2015)

trance said:


> Taking Rika.
> 
> Resize pls?


----------



## Impact (Oct 19, 2015)

>



Taking these from previous giveaways


----------



## GIORNO (Oct 19, 2015)

Impact said:


> Taking these from previous giveaways



In case you wanted resizes:




Pretty sure the people you nabbed those off of are long gone.


----------



## Impact (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks dev


----------



## trance (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks. Gotta spread.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2015)

New thread:


----------

